# Quinn healthcare - advice needed



## theoneill (13 Mar 2008)

My partner and my son are currently on VHI plan B; this costs us the guts of e800 a year.
I was thinking of changing their health cover to Quinn Essential which is e507 per annum.

I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with Quinn and if they are as good as or better than VHI.

Also can I claim any of their premium against my income tax (we are not married)?

Any advice would be great.

P.S. I have VHI company plan B which is paid by my employer.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (14 Mar 2008)

Former BUPA employee here and I just wanted to point out that Essential would be a lower level of cover than Plan B. Essential would be more similar to VHI's Plan A or Plan A Options.

If you wanted similar to Plan B (i.e. private room in public hospital, semi private room in private hospital), then you probably should look at Essential Plus.

Please note that I only say this so that you're aware of the difference in hospital cover, I'm not trying to sell their cover or anything. That's also why I won't comment on the service being better or worse, I'm biased!

You can get more info on the Health Insurance Authority's website - www.hia.ie.

Regarding the tax relief on the premium for your partner and son, assuming you pay this yourself out of your own pocket, the tax relief is given at source (i.e. deducted from the premium so you pay the net balance). This should be the same as what you have at the moment with VHI.


----------



## theoneill (25 Mar 2008)

I was thinking about that.
The thing is we really only need to claim day to day expenses, my son would be sent to a children’s hospital if he were sick and my girlfriend is in her 20's and in prime health. I suppose as long as they can get in the hospital door and a bed quickly I'll be happy. Personally I'd take a public over a private hospital any day. Should complications arise I'd reckon you'd be better off in a public hospital. I suppose if we were older we'd go for additional cover.

But if anyone thinks I’m being naive please tell me, we’re not due for renewal for a month or so.


----------



## Marianne S (25 Mar 2008)

We have VHI lifestage choices, I'm always reading about how they're the most expensive helath insurance provider so last March when it was up for renewal I had a really god look at the 3 providers and found that VHI first plan was the same price (maybe even slightly cheaper) than the equivalent plans from the other providers. We're in the same position as you, except for the child so it's nice to be able to claim money back for GP, dentist and physio visits.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (28 Mar 2008)

theoneill said:


> Personally I'd take a public over a private hospital any day. Should complications arise I'd reckon you'd be better off in a public hospital. I suppose if we were older we'd go for additional cover.
> 
> But if anyone thinks I’m being naive please tell me, we’re not due for renewal for a month or so.


 
The main advantage that I'd see by having cover in private hosptals as well is that waiting times can be shorter in private hospitals. That's what influenced my decision in choosing a PMI product. I might be over-insuring myself but I feel like I have more choices if the time ever comes to use it. However, there's only about €100 between the cost of Essential and the product I'm on, so it's not as if I'm spending thousands or anything.

That said, most PMI products (but not all) that cover public hospitals offer some contribution towards treatment in a private hospital so in a worst case scenario, you're not cutting yourself off completely.


----------



## SeanA (28 Mar 2008)

As someone who knows a little bit about Quinn and the way they operate from on a daily basis I personally would be scared to go there. Too many horror stories floating around and have personally seen one or two.

I would recommend going with either VHI or Vivas, that's another debate!!!

Plan B = Level 2
Plan C = Level 3

etc.


----------



## Kittie (29 Mar 2008)

I'm with Quinn (Health Manager Policy)and have had to claim a few times recently. No trouble so far, although any treatment I've claimed for I've just signed the claim form while in hospital and then the hospital claimed direct from Quinn. 
I've yet to claim for doctors fees etc so not sure about their service level for this type of claim.
I'm currently claiming for maternity care, I've received a list from the hospital with a breakdown of what different health insurers cover and level of cover seems to be the same as VHI and better than Vivas.

The only downside is that from my renewal this year they have started to charge for paying by direct debit, as far as I can remember the charge was 3%.


----------



## aoc (7 Apr 2008)

my sister, hubbie and 4 kids were with VHI and changed to Quinn - saved about € 500 but have had hassle since - you have to get prior approval for so much. on of the kids recently had a check up in Crumlin and needed a scan but Quinn do not give approval for it to be done in Crumlin, so they had to go home (to Wexford) and make another appointment in an 'approved' hospital and got to dublin again!! crazy!!

woudl def stick with what you know!!


----------



## badgambler (11 Apr 2008)

SeanA said:


> As someone who knows a little bit about Quinn and the way they operate from on a daily basis I personally would be scared to go there. Too many horror stories floating around and have personally seen one or two.
> 
> I would recommend going with either VHI or Vivas, that's another debate!!!
> 
> ...


 

Go on, give us a story...


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Apr 2008)

aoc said:


> my sister, hubbie and 4 kids were with VHI and changed to Quinn - saved about € 500 but have had hassle since - you have to get prior approval for so much. on of the kids recently had a check up in Crumlin and needed a scan but Quinn do not give approval for it to be done in Crumlin, so they had to go home (to Wexford) and make another appointment in an 'approved' hospital and got to dublin again!! crazy!!
> 
> woudl def stick with what you know!!


 
Out of curiosity, would the scan have been covered by VHI in Crumlin?


----------



## Jimbobp (15 Apr 2008)

Hi,
     I'm a broker and only deal with Vivas so don't take my word for it, but I think Vivas offer the best cover for the majority of people on the market (their not great on day to day benefits though).They offer the best scan facilities on the market and will except a referral from a GP which is handy. I've heard thru the grapevine that they might have a sale in MAy so if you're thinkin' of changing might be worth holding off until then.

J


----------



## NovaFlare77 (18 Apr 2008)

Jimbobp said:


> Hi,
> I'm a broker and only deal with Vivas so don't take my word for it, but I think Vivas offer the best cover for the majority of people on the market (their not great on day to day benefits though).They offer the best scan facilities on the market and will except a referral from a GP which is handy. I've heard thru the grapevine that they might have a sale in MAy so if you're thinkin' of changing might be worth holding off until then.
> 
> J


 
Looks like you were right about that sale - [broken link removed].

Also, just want to point out that VHI and QUINN also cover MRI scans on GP referral and all three insurers have done so for nearly two years (June 06 for VHI and the end of 2005 for QUINN/BUPA and VIVAS).

J, as an aside, and wandering from the topic a bit, if someone came into your office looking for health insurance quotes do you tell them that you only deal with VIVAS? (and presumubaly, only get commission from VIVAS?).


----------



## Jimbobp (24 Apr 2008)

We give everyone that calls in our TOB letter which states who we deal with and we will only comment on Vivas' cover. If their looking for a comparison between insurers we direct them to the HIA website.


----------



## shesells (5 May 2008)

I'm currently with Quinn but the €120 increase this year on top of the 3% credit surcharge is taking the biscuit. Have Healthmanager with Quinn, was thinking of switching to Vivas i plan level 2 and day to day a. Saving is €160 on this year's Quinn price.

Am a bit worried about switching and having to serve new waiting periods. They say none where cover isn't upgraded but am worried that somewhere in the small print there's a tiny upgrade and that might affect me. Big concern is maternity benefit.


----------



## Jimbobp (6 May 2008)

From my understanding of waiting periods, if you change cover you only have to serve additional WP if you increase cover from existing plan and for an existing medical condition. So for the increased maternity benefits with Vivas, you would have to serve WP for additional maternity benefits only if you're already pregnant.Note that Vivas are having a 'sale' this month, so if you're getting this price discount your premium will go up by €80 per adult next year.


----------



## shesells (7 May 2008)

Thanks! At the moment I'd prefer to make the saving, Quinn's increase is too much to justify.


----------



## Fauve (8 May 2008)

This is interesting reading!  
If one were to change HI provider midway through year, how does it work with claims?
Ie, I have doctor receipts etc that I would normally send to Insurance provider in December.  I am thinking of changing provider now, and changing type of cover too (decreasing) which would not include cover for gp visits day to day stuff.
Would the original insurance provider honour the claims for the months we were with them?

Any advice welcome.
Fauve


----------



## samhain (4 Jun 2008)

I am with quinn healthcare but I will be changing now that my renewal time is here for two reasons.  Firstly, they have no nurse anymore.  I was not informed that this service did not exist until one night I rang because one of the kids was a bit off form and I knew she had been in contact with a child at school with scarlet fever and I wanted to know what to look out for.  Secondly, I have been paying by direct debit for the last 10 years or so and I was never charged extra for it.  Today the renewal letter says it will cost me €68.46 which I would rather have in my pocket than theirs.  We are a family of two adults and hopefully soon three kids so does anyone have any advice on which of the other two to go for?  

On a separate note, my mother went to see her doctor about 4 weeks ago now because she was feeling very very sick and asked him to refer her for a MRI.  He said he would but that it could be a year before she would get the appointment.  She said she had VHI and he said that was grand and she organised the appointment with his letter and had it done within the week.  She was then seen in the Mater Private where she had to pay €285 extra (approx) per night for the first ten nights but she was in there within the week.   Turns out it is cancer she has and hopefully they can do something for her.  But if she hadn't had the private health insurance she would still be waiting to be seen for the MRI let alone the tests she has had done.  Anyway, just thought I would share that with you all as I had been considering not bothering with any health insurance at all but I have changed my mind totally now.


----------



## demoivre (4 Jun 2008)

samhain said:


> But if she hadn't had the private health insurance she would still be waiting to be seen for the MRI .



Not true - she could have gone as a  private patient and paid for the scan herself.


----------



## Jimbobp (4 Jun 2008)

Vivas (or soon to be Hibernian health) have the 24/7 nurse on call facility and they don't charge for payment by DD. They also have some excellent maternity benefits.


----------



## dtlyn (4 Jun 2008)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Former BUPA employee here and I just wanted to point out that Essential would be a lower level of cover than Plan B. Essential would be more similar to VHI's Plan A or Plan A Options.
> 
> If you wanted similar to Plan B (i.e. private room in public hospital, semi private room in private hospital), then you probably should look at Essential Plus.
> 
> ...


 
I have Quinn Essential Plus ( No I/P Excess )and suffered a football injury one month after beginning my cover. 

I had a surgical procedure ( day care semi-private room in private hospital), and MRI, bone scan, X-Ray and cortizone injection ( All Mater Private ) all of which were either covered directly or reimbursed promptly by Quinn.

I found customer service staff to be helpful with regard to information on my cover as well as Quinn being very prompt in dealing with my subsequent claims.

Can't fault them for customer service.


----------



## bravo (10 Jun 2008)

Just been onto Quinn about my account - not why I'm posting, but during my conversation I was told that the 10% discount I've been enjoying for years as part of a group scheme will not apply from renewal, as there are no discounts since this year. She also says the new adult charge will be 508 and kids around 240. I'm on health manager starter and need day-to-day GP refunds. Anyone think there's a better deal to be got?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

bravo said:


> Anyone think there's a better deal to be got?


As ever ... check out the consumer guides/surveys on the _HIA _website.

www.hia.ie


----------



## REMFAN (11 Jul 2008)

Had a consultation with a dental surgeon today regarding having two wisdom teeth removed at a future date. He inquired about my health insurance cover, I told him I was with Vivas and he went on to say that in his experience he has never had any problems with Vivas, they are prompt with forwarding payments and they are easy deal with. He did say Quinn were 'messy' to deal with, they question everything and drag out payments. Quinn might be cheaper, but a respected dental surgeon calling them 'messy' makes me glad I'm with Vivas! I've also heard Quinn can be difficult when it comes to motor claims.


----------

